# Anon-ftp lokal installieren



## Moartel (30. Dezember 2001)

Ich möchte bei mir auf dem Rechner einen FTP-Server installieren. Das ist noch das geringste Problem, Programme dafür gibt es ja genug. Ich habe auch schon ein wenig rumgebastelt, aber irgendwie mag das bei mir ned so recht.

Ich will einen Server installieren bei dem ich bequem auswählen kann was ich als root-dir für den ftp hernehmen will und bei dem Benutzer einrichten kann die dann Schreibrechte haben. Vor allem aber will ich das man mit ftp.ip auf meinen Server zugreifen kann. Ohne irgendeine komische Anmeldung. Irgendwie hat das noch nie bei mir funktioniert. Wenn ich im IE mit Rechtsklick anmelden will geht das mit Benutzername und Passwort auch nicht, und anonym mag er auch ned. Er gibt immer Lesefehler aus. Mit einem FTP-Client komm ich auf den Server, aber er zeigt nichts an weil angeblich die Leserechte fehlen. Die habe ich aber eingestellt. Kurz gesagt ich habe die Schnauze voll und hoffe dass hier jemand ein Programm hat bei dem er mir wenns is auch mit einstellen helfen kann. Ich will das endlich hinkriegen weil die nächste LAN naht.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Dezember 2001)

hi,
also empfehlenswert ist serv-u. kannst alles einrichten.. den benutzer anonymous musst eventuell auch noch einrichten, jedenfalls war das in einer älteren version, die ich benutzte. Unter anderem kannst du als Windows User auch den IIS / PWS dafür benutzen (siehe Sicherheitskonten).


----------



## Psyclic (30. Dezember 2001)

also ich hab ganz gute erfahrungen mit dem g6 ftp derver gemacht...ansonsten teste ma den von ipswitch


----------



## Klon (30. Dezember 2001)

Ich benutze seit längerer Zeit ARGOSOFT FTP, is in 2 Minuten konfiged, für jeden user kann ein andres root-dir ausgewählt werden, und soweiter


----------



## Moartel (30. Dezember 2001)

Erst mal danke euch allen. Ich hab mir einfach mal den ARGOSOFT-Server gesaugt und bin damit wunderbar zurechtgekommen. Das Teil ist absolut empfehlenswert, man versteht das Proggie sofort.
Ich habe es jetzt endlich geschafft einen FTP aufzusetzen der sinnvoll nutzbar ist.

Gibt es zufällig noch eine Möglichkeit wo man ein Upload-dir einstellen kann? Das wäre super wenn das ginge.


----------

